
Quick thoughts on the sea of To-Do list apps - kine
http://zackshapiro.com/post/35499258774/quick-thoughts-on-the-sea-of-to-do-list-apps
======
mitchbernstein
I was thinking of a new collaborative way to keep people on tasks but not
distracted with reading or manipulating talks. I feel the biggest reason "todo
apps" don't work is because the are "procrastinating-dos". I might design a
todo app where you may share with friends or co-workers to help keep track of
what everyone is doing, but without the hassle of really depicting each task.
Everyone on a team should have a goal, whether it be a shared goal or an
individual one, you must have tasks that make up that goal. After a goal is
complete (meaning all tasks under that specific goal are done as well) the
team should review how well that goal was executed. Maybe in the near future
somebody will do it. But if that is not the case, I might look into it more.

------
jlturner
I'm a big fan of "Things" for iOS and OS X. I like being able to drag and drop
items into different categories, cloud syncing (I always have it on my desktop
and iPhone), and scheduling tasks (particularly recurring tasks) is great (1st
saturday of every month, every tuesday, etc.).

------
akristofcak
I'm still waiting for the perfect app to have with my husband so that we can
share to-dos and import/export calendar items and get notifications on the
phone/desktop. Something that an app like Pair should be a perfect home for
but they don't really focus on that.

~~~
kine
Interesting. I started thinking about a to-do app specifically for families as
I was writing this post. I need to think more on that topic. There's probably
something there...

~~~
AmeriAsparagus
I find that priority matrix works pretty well with its quadrant system. Works
best for families of 4 or less!

------
christianarca
Have you given Cheddar a shot? <https://cheddarapp.com/> It's pretty good and
there is an API!

------
nshankar
I have been thinking about the app that brings the pending tasks back to the
To-Do list. Any takers?

